

Ask HN: browser share on your website - darwinw

For tripntale:<p>Chrome - 5%
Safari - 5%
Opera - 4%
Firefox - 35%
IE - 50% 
         - IE 7  = 64%
         - IE 6 = 29%
         - IE 8 - 5%<p>So i'm glad that IE has gone down to 50%, how about your websites?
======
DEinspanjer
I know it doesn't help you at all, but I thought I'd toss mine in there:

    
    
      1    Mozilla     92.7610%
      2    Microsoft    6.1730%
      3    Safari       0.5710%
      4    Other        0.2514%
      5    Google       0.1807%
      6    Netscape     0.0502%
      7    AOL          0.0088%
      8    Opera        0.0040%
    
    

I guess you could call us a little bit unusual. The site is www.mozilla.com ;)
I'll be happy to see the day when those numbers are the same on yahoo.com or
youtube.com.

------
darwinw
Wow, thanks for the response guys. My site is travel oriented website, and
that's why you can see IE is getting 50%, and a year ago it was 70 %, so I was
shocked as well as ecstatic when it's getting to 50%.

For those of you who has non-developer-geeky-tech website, do you also see IE
getting over 50% of browser share?

------
mixmax
My blog, <http://maximise.dk/blog/> which is pretty technical and nerdy in
nature.

Firefox 60.48%

Safari 17.13%

Chrome 10.00%

Internet Explorer 5.44%

Opera 2.53%

Mozilla 2.44%

Mozilla Compatible Agent 1.34%

Camino 0.28%

Konqueror 0.14%

------
jamroom
1\. Firefox 55.81% 2\. Internet Explorer 28.37% 3\. Safari 7.88% 4\. Chrome
3.92% 5\. Opera 2.79% 6\. Mozilla 0.78% 7\. HTC_P3700 Opera 0.13% 8\.
SeaMonkey 0.07% 9\. Konqueror 0.05% 10\. BlackBerry8900 0.03%

IE has been consistently under 40% for a very long time now.

~~~
mattyb
Is/are your site(s) developer-oriented? The reason I ask is because your IE/FF
shares are basically the opposite of medianama's.

~~~
jamroom
Yes - my site is jamroom.net (we sell a social media platform) - most users
are web designers, developers, etc. Hope this helps ;)

------
thorax
<http://www.yumbunny.com> (dating site)

    
    
      Firefox  63%
      IE       24%
      Safari    5%
      Chrome    5%
      Opera     3%
    
    

<http://bug.gd> (error search engine)

    
    
      IE       55%
      Firefox  38%
      Chrome    3%
      Opera     2%
      Safari    1%
    

<http://tinyarro.ws> (world's tiniest URLs)

    
    
      Firefox  59%
      Safari   21%
      Chrome    7%
      IE        7%
      Opera     3%
      Mozilla   2%
      Mobile    1%

------
timmaah
Internet Explorer 47.33% (25% of that IE6..ugg) Firefox 35.39% Safari 10.50%
Mozilla 4.39% Chrome 1.38%

(political based site)

------
thenduks
Wow, I'm lucky :)

    
    
        1. Firefox  71.43%
        2. Safari   12.30%
        3. IE       5.36% (7: 70% / 6: 30%)
        4. Chrome   4.96%
        ... a few others, negligible %'s

------
medianama
Based on this month's data

Internet Explorer - 55.06% Firefox - 27.94% Chrome - 14.37% Safari - 1.23%
Opera - 1.17% Mozilla - 0.13% Netscape - 0.02% BlackBerry9500 - 0.01%

------
sosuke

      1. Firefox - 84.96%
      2. Internet Explorer - 12.64%
      3. Safari - 1.49%
      4. Mozilla - 0.28%
      5. Chrome - 0.27%
      6. Opera - 0.22%

------
wenbert

        Firefox  72.35%
        IE       11.36%
        Chrome   05.39%
        Safari   05.26%

The blog is about Zend Framework, PHP, jQuery, etc.

------
enra
A startup news site:

    
    
      1. Firefox  53.11%
      2. IE       21.47%
      3. Safari   16.54%
      4. Chrome   4.46%
      5. Opera    2.41%

------
csbartus
1\. Firefox 51.49% 2\. Internet Explorer 37.03% 3\. Opera 4.89% 4\. Chrome
4.76% 5\. Safari 1.46% 6\. Mozilla 0.30%

------
mattmcknight
my blog Firefox 53.72% IE 28.93% Safari 7.44% Chrome 4.79% Opera 2.64%

my company site IE 54.55% Firefox 35.65% Safari 6.06% Chrome 1.60% Opera 0.71%

------
sho
Cool idea!

    
    
      Mozilla 39%
      IE 36%
      Firefox 18%
      Safari 5%
      Opera 1%
      Chrome 1%

